# Problem with the quality of DSLR pictures



## nadia_88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I've owned a canon rebel xt for quite some time now. It came with the 18-55mm kit lens. 

My problem is that the quality of the pictures from my DSLR are not comparable to the pictures DSLRs usually take. For example, when I try uploading portrait shots on websites, such as facebook, the picture doesn't even look like it's from a DSLR. However, when other ppl post DSLR pictures on the same websites, it is quite apparent from the quality of the picture that it's from an DSLR.

In addition, upon checking the properties of those 'good' pictures, they come from comparable DSLRs. Furthermore, upon uploading the pictures from the camera to my computer, the quality is pretty decent (not the extreme best) but after uploading them, they quality deteriorates.

My question is...is it something with my camera that's doing this? Is it the lens? Or is it just something in my head? I have been using the highest quality from my camera settings but there is still no difference.

I have been using Jpeg format. Should I be using the RAW format? What does that format do anyways?

My DSLR pictures don't look like they are from a DSLR!


----------



## Sherman Banks (Apr 29, 2009)

Post some examples.


----------



## nadia_88 (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## nadia_88 (Apr 29, 2009)




----------



## shaunly (Apr 29, 2009)

nadia_88 said:


>


looks a little out of focus. You have to understand that most pictures you see from photographers have have lots of post processing. This isn't a bad thing or anything, its just like a digital darkroom.


----------



## Charlie Sierra (Apr 29, 2009)

Image quality is the same in JPEG as it is in RAW. The only difference is that the camera converted the RAW data into a nice JPEG. 

I think your pictures look fine.


----------



## Sherman Banks (Apr 29, 2009)

Yeah, I don't think they look bad.  You could do some things in post production to boost them a bit but most of a good photo lies in exposure, focus, and color.  The focus looks a bit off on the flower but it has that soft light look to it many people try to achieve.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 29, 2009)

nadia_88 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've owned a canon rebel xt for quite some time now. It came with the 18-55mm kit lens.
> 
> ...



I don't want to come off as rude, but it's not the camera.

The more you learn about digital photography, the more you'll be able to see what other people have done and be able to assimilate that. 

These are obvious they're off an slr, the depth of field is too thin. 



Expensive cameras don't make great pictures. People make great pictures.


----------



## nadia_88 (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks so much.

I think I should start reading up on techniques and stop blaming my camera.


----------



## CyclonePWR (Apr 29, 2009)

By quality do you mean the sharpness and noise levels? If so check the settings in your camera how much sharpness is set. Also check if noise reduction is set to on. If you shoot in Raw you can also add those things in post production using photoshop software, without losing quality. Many photos you see might have been improved in photoshop. You have to get good exposure for best quality photos. 

I think your photos look fine. Maybe lack little focus. 

Also sometimes the kit lenses don't do the best job. However it does not mean they cant take great photos. Maybe some of the photos you seen the people used the same camera but primes or L series lenses. Which can improve the image a lot. A lot of it is how you use the camera. Maybe buy a book on the camera to help you improve and this forum is great

When you upload photos to facebook or something like that, it normally kills the quality of the photos.

.


----------



## Andrew Sun (Apr 29, 2009)

nadia_88 said:


>


Well, this definitely looks like a shot out of a DSLR, so...you're quite on track. But as you get more advanced, you'll know the difference between professional and mediocre shots

As said by others as well, FaceBook etc dramatically downs the quality of each picture so I wouldn't worry too much about that.


----------



## Brian L (Apr 29, 2009)

This should help you. Lots of great information for using, taking and different settings of your camera. 


Using Your Digital Camera-Contents


----------



## nadia_88 (Apr 29, 2009)

I really appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## roentarre (Apr 30, 2009)

Photoshop does provide a degree of tweaking capability

24L Gallery

James Wei :: Photography

50L Gallery

James Wei :: Photography

85L gallery

James Wei :: Photography

135L gallery

James Wei :: Photography


Understanding MTF

50mm Photos: Canon, Pentax, Olympus, Leica, Voigtlander, Nikon: What is MTF? Country Victoria with Canon EF 50mm f1.2 L


----------



## djacobox372 (Apr 30, 2009)

both photos are underexposed... can't tell if that's the fault of the camera or photographer.   If you are shooting in an auto-metering mode in, in decent light, and you don't have your exposure compensation adjusted then something may be wrong with your cameras metering.


----------



## nadia_88 (May 1, 2009)

I took both pictures in very dim light conditions.

If there was a problem with the metering..is there any way to fix it?
How can I improve the exposure of pictures in not so great lighting conditions?


----------



## nadia_88 (May 1, 2009)

In addition, I think the pictures I take lack sharpness/clarity. Not including the flower picture (because I didn't really focus it)..I thought that the other picture would come out sharp. The only way I know of focusing is through the AF points. 

What are some other ways to make the pictures sharper (aside from post-processing)?


----------

